# Chase's Cardless ATM Transactions



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2018)

What do you think are the pros and cons of this new system?  Do you use ATM machines?  I can count the times on one hand that I've used ATMs in the last 30 years.
https://amp.businessinsider.com/chase-rolls-out-cardless-atm-transactions-nationwide-2018-8


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2018)

everything is moving in to wallet pay
.supposedly the encryption is supposed to be far tougher than cards with much less chance of fraud


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2018)

I use an ATM at least once a week to get cash or to pay my credit card balance.

I have two concerns over the use of smartphones to access the ATM or to make purchases.  First, as I've mentioned in other threads it is another little wedge between the haves and the have-nots in our society. Second, it is my opinion that it exposes my account information to more people than the current ATM card.

Eventually, these things will evolve to the point where public benefits are accessed by smartphones and everyone will have to have one but I think the transition will be a little rough for some people.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2018)

Oh, we'll all eventually have a chip embedded in the tip of our little fingers.  We'll just wave our pinkies in a queenly fashion over the terminal and all will be instantly taken care of.  

The only thing we'll have to worry about is being kidnapped, our pinky fingers amputated and carried off for a major shopping spree.

Not that I'm worried about it or anything....


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 21, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use an ATM at least once a week to get cash or to pay my credit card balance.
> 
> I have two concerns over the use of smartphones to access the ATM or to make purchases.  First, as I've mentioned in other threads it is another little wedge between the haves and the have-nots in our society. Second, it is my opinion that it exposes my account information to more people than the current ATM card.
> 
> Eventually, these things will evolve to the point where public benefits are accessed by smartphones and everyone will have to have one but I think the transition will be a little rough for some people.




actually it exposes you less . today apple pay and chase pay as examples carry far less fraud risk then using your cards .  as you can see  when the headlines are the fbi needs help from apple accessing info in a smart phone because even they can't get in to certain things because of high level encrypting  and apple gives them a hard time . . .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> actually it exposes you less . today apple pay and chase pay as examples carry far less fraud risk then using your cards . as you can see when the headlines are the fbi needs help from apple accessing info in a smart phone because even they can't get in to certain things because of high level encrypting and apple gives them a hard time . . .




_"as with most things in life, nothing is ever a problem until it is a problem" - _mathjak107


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 21, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"as with most things in life, nothing is ever a problem until it is a problem" - _mathjak107


the difference is today using cards are the problem . so far things like apple pay  , not much of a  problem . i am sure it can be hacked or eventually hacked but so far there are much less incidents with the smart phone pay systems then cards .


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2018)

We use Chase and just yesterday the wife and I were talking about setting this up. The nearest Chase up here is 13 miles away. I refuse to use ATMs that charge me to get my own money out, so this could work to our advantage...I think, if I understand it correctly.


----------

